# FS/FT Silvertip Bristlenose Plecos



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

1.5 inches or greater size
$4.00 each or 5/$15.00

Will consider trading for some plants: (Ludwigia glandulosa, Ludwigia repens "rubin", and possibly some others).


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

I am interested in 5 of them. Can you PM me contact info. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi mike i responded to your post via PM. Not sure if it sent as is says 0 sent messages.....we'll see. Let me know if you got it. Thanks


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Got PM and replied. Thanks and yes still interested


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

what max size for adults ? and are there some still available ? thx.


----------



## iPhone4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Could you please respond with some actual pictures, & also include your Name, Cell #, & your exact address so I can stop by & take a better look for myself "if" you don't mind me asking please.

Thanks


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Size for adults ranges from 4-5 inches. 

I have lots of juveniles still. 

Gender cannot be determined yet as they have not matured. (The males have bristles, females generally have none or few when mature).

I will post some pictures hopefully later tonight.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

waiting for pics, and then may get some.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I was over tonight and picked up some of these plecos. Very nice,healthy fish and great looking tanks!

Don't hesitate to pick some up if you're in the market for these. 


Free Bump.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Pm sent.....


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Any adults available?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

No, sorry.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Pics added on first page


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

beautiful, I want get 5, please pm me your contact info, thx.

Eric.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Fishdragon I sent you PM.

*Pending to people I've PM'd. So no more available at the moment*. Thanks.


----------

